# Salamanders, A New Adventure



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought I would keep progress in my keeping and breeding of this pair. they are currently conditioning. I have always wanted to create a salamander line. 

The Setup (Temporary)

They are next to each other with a relatively high lighting unit, completed with live plants and seachem flourish. The tanks are .75 gallons with every other day 100% water changes. with a card in the middle that will be removed for 5-10 minutes every day. They are being fed a mix of Atisons Betta Pro, and mix of frozen Blood Worms/Brine Shrimp












LOG ENTRY ONE : JULY 18th, 2012

Feeding time

Right now they are being fed a mix bloodworms and brine shrimp. Along with Atisons Betta Pro pellet food


























The Pair

This Pair was derived from Thailand. The male was from Aquastar71, and the Female was from Sirinutbetta on aquabid. I had a great experience with both sellers 


















De-Carding time

Every day I remove the little "blocker" in between the tanks for 5-10 minutes so the pair can see each other. I keep a card there so the pair doesn't get accustomed to seeing each other 










































Thank You For Looking At My Thread


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the guy looks "wiggly" lol. The girl seems interested in him so thats a good sign. Good luck, they are beautiful fish!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! The male almost never stays still when He flares. He always is the biggest Weirdo. I cant wait to spawn this pair


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol arent they all weirdos? my Dizzy was such a wiggle worm, even when he saw a snail move he'd be off wiggling across the whole tank...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL. mine will start jumping around the tank and swimming frantically for any sort of food or when he sees the female. I love this fish so much. He has a great personality.... And.... yes, they are all weirdo's in there own "special" way


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sooo pretty! You will get really good results with those parents. 
I like the anal fin on that female!
When will you be introducing them? 
I'm very anxious to breed my salamanders but the first attempt was a failure. 
Best of luck with the spawn!!!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Mo these are gorgeous fish! Def excited to see what comes of this.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

> Sooo pretty! You will get really good results with those parents.


Thank You! Im planning on showing some of the offspring from this pair


> I like the anal fin on that female!


Thank You! I think its quite balanced. Right now she has a tear in it though



> When will you be introducing them?


In a week or so 



> I'm very anxious to breed my salamanders but the first attempt was a failure.
> Best of luck with the spawn!!!


Thank you. This would be a second attempt. the first one was a failure


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Anitax3x said:


> Mo these are gorgeous fish! Def excited to see what comes of this.


Thank You! Both sellers always have amazing quality fish. I Cant wait to see the results either


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mo, stop posting here and spawn those fish right now.

DO EET. You know you want to....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're gonna make beautiful babies together.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Mo, stop posting here and spawn those fish right now.
> 
> DO EET. You know you want to....


LOL. ill have to be patient.. lol



dramaqueen said:


> They're gonna make beautiful babies together.


Thank you


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such beautiful fish! My first attempt to spawn my salamander pair too was a bust, darn it!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! And lol, salamanders must be jinxed. Lol, all of our first attempts failed...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

NEW PICTURES


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe in the salamander curse... lol beautiful pair so vibrant. I love how dark their red/ purple is. My yellow salamanders I swear are jinxed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've noticed Mr. V is bad with patience.



Mo said:


> LOL. ill have to be patient.. lol


I look forward to following this thread Mo! Good luck! I also really enjoy looking at your picture spams of the Sals.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I even tried using a little bubble wrap under the styrofoam cup to give him the idea. He swam under it looking up with a What the h.... look on his face. That was hysterical! Still no spawn though....


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Creat said:


> I believe in the salamander curse... lol beautiful pair so vibrant. I love how dark their red/ purple is. My yellow salamanders I swear are jinxed.


CURSEOF THA SALAMANDERS!!! Lol. All salamanders are jinxed it seems.... And you have a yellow salamander pair??? :shock: lucky



bettalover2033 said:


> I've noticed Mr. V is bad with patience.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to following this thread Mo! Good luck! I also really enjoy looking at your picture spams of the Sals.


Lol, be patient young one. Lol, JK. And thank you! Hopefully itll work out this time around. 


tpocicat said:


> I even tried using a little bubble wrap under the styrofoam cup to give him the idea. He swam under it looking up with a What the h.... look on his face. That was hysterical! Still no spawn though....


Mine wouldn't build a bubblenest until the female was released. Then he was furiously building one and was determined. Then he was flaring At the female.... I don't think he realized how big his fins were. He destroyed his OWN nest.. I busted out launching :lol:


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

What defines a "salamander?"


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Creat said:


> I believe in the salamander curse... lol beautiful pair so vibrant. I love how dark their red/ purple is. My yellow salamanders I swear are jinxed.


 DONT TELL ME THAT! I had a failed spawn and cannot wait to re-introduce them. I NEED to get a good spawn from that pair because I lost my best male a month ago and only have a female from that spawn.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Vilmarisv: Lol you probably will succeed they have had practice


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> What defines a "salamander?"


A salamander has 50 percent of the fins being white (butterfly pattern) the other fifty red and the body is a different colour in Mo's case purple.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I was bad.... I just put them in the spawn tank... The male already has a huge!!! Bubblenest


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice! Too bad you're in America! I would def buy from this spawn.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

PICTURES!!!! Ahh I'm so excited!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Salamanders are defined by their butterfly pattern. A salamander has a solid colored body(it doesn;t matter what color it is) and always has at least one layer of the butterfly pattern as white.

Salamander Butterfly:


















Non-Salamander Butterfly:











lilyth88 said:


> What defines a "salamander?"


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ahhhhh. I get it now. Thanks.


----------

